# Brute Force 750 (2005) hard to start, and also Q about iridium plugs, idles high now?



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

I have a brute force 2005 750 that I picked up, it only has about 150 miles on it, however its been a little bit of a pain to start. It takes a few times of cranking to get her fired up. One its running its fine. 

So anyways, I descided to change the plugs, I went with the iridium plugs, and now it seems it idles a lot higher then it did before. The old plugs had a ton of carbon buildup. 

Anyways, so now I have a high(er) idle, and also its still hard to start. 

Any suggestions?

P.S. Before I changed the plugs, I sprayed some carb cleaner down the throat in hopes of cleaning any gum up and not fouling the new plugs. The cleaner didnt seem to help with the hard starting. 

But again, one it starts, she runs like a raped ape. 

Thanks!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Are you choking it at all when you start it? Have you checked your valve adjustment? Does your idle adjustment screw not fix the high idle?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like the valves need adjusting. There is a idle adjustment screw on the left side when sitting on it. I would try that first to see if that helps.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

in my experience, all kawasaki's are very cold-natured and prone difficult starting. 
But when starting becomes really hard, its usually a sign of dirty plugs or valves out of spec - usually the latter.
Maybe you are having an issue with the choke as well.


----------



## burmjohn (May 6, 2010)

I am choking it. I have not checked the values yet. I will adjust the idle, was just curious if anyone else had the high idle issue with those plugs. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

I always start mine with the pull start whenever its cold. Seems to run a lot better, once it's warmed up then i use the electric start.


----------



## chevyboy.0224 (Nov 6, 2012)

i have a 05 brute with the same issues i just cleaned my carbs and the choke slides i have also changed the spark plugs to the ngk plugs. None of this has helped i live in fl and its usually atleast 70 degrees outside and even with the choke all the way on and pumping the throttle it still does not want to start but when it does it runs like a rapped ape. I was reading on some of the other forums and some guys was saying the carbs loose prime and was talking about adding a primer bulb to prime the carbs. I am going to try adjusting ther valves and see if that helps any


----------

